# almost led zeppelin



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

It is kinda pathetic
that a almost sixty year old man
kicks the world's ass
when it comes to led zeppelin feel and fun
we can tell what the youth are doing and playing
down up and good luck
Percy


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

oh ya
playing a three hundred dollar guitar
singing though a fifty dollar web cam
you can not make this shit up


----------

